# What's the longest lasting pair of wellies...



## MochaDun (15 June 2012)

..that you've purchased?  I mean ones which can cope with having to wade through v wet muck heaps without rotting the rubber and getting holes/cracks but also be good in deep muddy fields (ie, good grip) but are also comfy (not much to ask ).  I have been buying very cheap wellies for years (under £10 a pair) but they last me 6 months tops I reckon before they split.  So wondering if I should bite the bullet and buy a pair that will last and last


----------



## BeanyG (15 June 2012)

I have a pair of argyll wellies that are at least 20years old n not looking even slightly like they might give up soon. They are very comfy and fairly warm as far as wellies go, not sure if new ones are as well made though :S
N&F


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (15 June 2012)

Muck boots - Derwent I think the 'style' is called. I wear mine all year and I also walk the dogs in mine They are also warm and toasty when no matter how cold and the neoprene gives you a cushion so they are comfy. They a have a chunky sole with a decent tread with no slipping and sliding Despite my best efforts they last me at least 3 winters of turning out, mucking out and dog walking - so very good value for money IMO


----------



## hayinamanger (15 June 2012)

Aigle Parcours (sp) with red neoprene lining.  They seem expensive initially, but they are so comfortable and long lasting, I have had them at least 6 years without any leaks.  I can't recommend them highly enough.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (15 June 2012)

The farmers swear by Dunlop Purofort but I havent tried them, good for the chaps.

I have been wearing Le Chameau neoprene ones and they have lasted 2.5 years in the Cairngorms 24x7 altho they are just beginning to degrade. For comparison, crummy Hunters lasted 3-6 months here.


----------



## flipthelid (15 June 2012)

Another vote for Aigle Pacours!! Love them  Sooooo warm in the winter which is unusual for wellies. They seem expensive but had mine nearly 2 years and when not covered in mud, they still look new!


----------



## FairyLights (15 June 2012)

green cheap "farmers" wellies from the agri store.


----------



## MochaDun (15 June 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			green cheap "farmers" wellies from the agri store.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I buy so I must be doing something wrong with them!  

Slinky - thanks for the reminder of those muckboots. 

Aigle Parcours look lovely..but pricey...

Ho hum decisions decisions...


----------



## NativePonyLover (15 June 2012)

When I was trying on wellies, the sales assistant told me that the manufacturers tend to recommend that wellington's should last between 3-6 months 

I then decided not to buy terribly expensive pair (have had Muck Boots, Hunters, Woof Wear and Joules in the past) and went with a £40 Toggi pair. So far, a few months in and they are proving to last longer than some I've had!


----------



## Bestdogdash (15 June 2012)

Husband and I bought each other a pair of neoprene lined Chamois wellies 20 years ago. Still in excellent condition (and v hard used) and exceptionally warm. Worth the extra investment !


----------



## Star_Chaser (15 June 2012)

nearly 4 years worn daily during winter and wet weather (walk the dogs) cost £10 from the local garden centre much more comfy than my hunters which despite the cost lasted a couple of months before falling apart!  Finally died thanks to a couple of small holes made from clambering over the barbed wire fences now make great flower pots


----------



## Zerotolerance (15 June 2012)

Le Chameau are just so much better than any others I've had- definitely worth the extra cost!


----------



## Jnhuk (16 June 2012)

Certainly not hunters any more

My muck boots only lasted one year, Dublin ones only last one winter before splitting and my OH's lining died although his didn't split

Heard good things about Le Chameau but some of their £ are  but does anyone have the cheaper ones (at £65) and how do they compare?


----------



## katherine1975 (16 June 2012)

My Le Chameau wellies are 10 years old and still going strong, I wear them everyday at the stables. Expensive but worth the investment.


----------



## Piglet (16 June 2012)

I've been asking myself the same question as I have gone through 5 pairs of Welles (some expensive) in the last 9 months and the only ones which have lasted costed me £14 cheap ones from our local farm shop.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (16 June 2012)

jnhuk said:



			Certainly not hunters any more

Heard good things about Le Chameau but some of their £ are  but does anyone have the cheaper ones (at £65) and how do they compare?
		
Click to expand...

I have some of the cheaper Le Chameau (without the neoprene lining), find them extremely comfortable and warm (extremely unusual for my feet to stay warm in wellies).  Not worn hard and only about 8 months old but still look like new.  Very pleased with them.  Girl who works for me has the neoprene ones, wears them hard every day and hers are nearly two years old, still good.

I tried muck boots but they make my feet really sweaty and I did not find them particularly comfortable as they were quite heavy for me.


----------



## CrazyMare (16 June 2012)

Reading this with interest....

Killed several pairs of Hunters, so bought a pair of Muck Boots - Only to develop 10p peice size blisters in one wearing. Persevered for 4 weeks but still no luck. Have given those to my Mum now, and on the look out again!


----------



## texel (16 June 2012)

My mum bought me a pair of Hunter wellies at the start IMF my BHSAI course and they lasted  15 years I was very pleased with them


----------



## texel (16 June 2012)

Aaaaargh IMF should be of !!! Blasted iPhone


----------



## charlimouse (16 June 2012)

I have found Muck Boot Derwents the best, although I have yet to have a pair that have lasted over a year without going into holes. I just resign myself to having wet feet!


----------



## Boulty (17 June 2012)

I personally love my Ariat mudbusters had them 4 or so years now and still going strong (great for dog walking in the snow in winter as well warm feet and decent grip). I even used to ride in them in particularly rubbish weather when I didn't want to change boots as they are apparently designed to be safe to do this in. Only fault is that have a bit of a gouge out of one of the heel, totally self inflicted due to repeatedly using that heel to boot a stiff kick bolt with! I am going to cry when they eventually break! I did have a nice pair of Toggi ones too before these and they were really comfy and warm but the neoprene lining made my feet sweat too much so had to replace them


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 June 2012)

Dunlop


----------



## woodlandswow (17 June 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Aigle Parcours (sp) with red neoprene lining.  They seem expensive initially, but they are so comfortable and long lasting, I have had them at least 6 years without any leaks.  I can't recommend them highly enough.
		
Click to expand...

yes! apart from mine are only yellow lined  had them at least 6 years and still good enough to wade through water jumps


----------



## I See Clover (17 June 2012)

Toggi wellies. Had them 8/9 years and still going strong. On the other hand, I bought a pair of Hunter wellies last year and have numerous holes in them. Won't be going near them again!


----------



## elbee (21 June 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Aigle Parcours (sp) with red neoprene lining.  They seem expensive initially, but they are so comfortable and long lasting, I have had them at least 6 years without any leaks.  I can't recommend them highly enough.
		
Click to expand...

Agree Argyll parlours are great, mine have lasted 2 years so far, worn every day. All other wellies died after 6 months, if not before. Argylls are definitely worth the extra. You get what you pay for.


----------



## elbee (21 June 2012)

elbee said:



			Agree Argyll parlours are great, mine have lasted 2 years so far, worn every day. All other wellies died after 6 months, if not before. Argylls are definitely worth the extra. You get what you pay for.
		
Click to expand...

Aigles...sorry


----------



## Toast (22 June 2012)

I managed to wreck 2 pairs of muck boots each in 6 months. My sisters hunters lasted 14 years!


----------

